

Latest Updates on Egypt’s Political Crisis - lifeguard
http://thelede.blogs.nytimes.com/2013/07/03/latest-updates-on-egypts-political-crisis-2/

======
lifeguard
live video feed:
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rbL_q1i7-Pk](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rbL_q1i7-Pk)

~~~
yk

        This video is not available. 
    

Is this a regional block? ( I am in Germany.)

~~~
noja
WFM

~~~
lifeguard
confirmed working here in USA

